# He's blaming me again. Vent



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

I haven't posted in a while but I just needed to vent. I've been doing good on my adjusted 180 (kids) and keeping our personal contact to a very minimum for a good couple of weeks... until yesterday. He called me and I usually just let it go to voice mail. But this time, he kept calling back. I thought it was something important so I answered. It was small talk at first and of course, it led to us arguing. Yes, it takes two to argue and I own up to my part of me bringing up stuff and not hanging up when I should have. He was blaming me for him not having money, eating bologna sandwiches for lunch and dinner and only having four sets of clothes to wear. He also told me that karma will get ME back one day and that right now he feels like a stupid loser. I understand he's angry because he can't cake eat and he's doing the blame shifting, but what does he mean about karma getting me back? :scratchhead:

I hope he said all he wanted to say because I'm not going to fall for his repeated phone calls again. I liked keeping our convos thru email and text. It kept me sane and stress free. 

Thanks for my vent.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Why do these men revert to childish behavior? Throwing in essence "temper tantrums" when they are forced to live with the consequences of their actions.....

My STBXH acts the same way. Pity him. He has no one to rely on. He has so many bills. He is alone and trying to get through everything....

Cry me a river....


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

I guess it falls into the 'grass isn't always greener' theory.


----------

